# compactor on bluestone



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

I've recently laid a blue stone patio with tight joints. I have always had mortar joints in all the blue stone work I've done. To fill the small joints with sand i was thinking about vibrating it in with my plate compactor with a pad. How ever being that I've never done that, I'm worried it may crack the stone. Anyone ever done this. I'm pretty sure it's not a great idea. Just wondering


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldnt do it like that, just sweep it in imo.


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

I second sweeping it in. Polymeric sand has really fine particulate and might fall in those tight joints pretty easily


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

This is the same job you where asking about a few threads ago no? Started a pretty lengthy discussion :laughing: How did you go about doing it? What size joints did you end up with?


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep same job. Turned out nice, with lots of trimming stone. Joints are about 1/8". I still prefer mortar joints though.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

you can use a compactor. a long as the stone are nice. if you have a shale piece that's bad it will crack but I have only had maybe 3 stone break on me. I do run a pad on mine as well. polymeric sand needs to be compacted in as well.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

You wanna chance it then go for it with the conpactor and a pad. Personally after all the work you've done I would sweep polymerc through taking your time wet it let it set an return the next day or several hours later and resweep to ensure joints are not left out


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Just sweep them in, and if needed go back a week later and sweep them again.


----------



## custom patios (Jan 2, 2008)

2low4nh said:


> you can use a compactor. a long as the stone are nice. if you have a shale piece that's bad it will crack but I have only had maybe 3 stone break on me. I do run a pad on mine as well. polymeric sand needs to be compacted in as well.


no no no ... you really shouldnt say such things. you dont compact bluestone. you are not setting it properly if you need to compact it with a plate. poly does not need to be vibrated in the joints. we are not talking about how the norm installs concrete pavers here.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

There is a thread around here about a guy that used poly on a new bluestone patio, the poly bled into the edges of the stone and made for a headache.

Personally I don't use the stuff ever. I always go back again if needed for a re-sweep and leave the HO a bucket of sand and tell them they may need to sweep some in from time to time, most of them don't mind.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I nice poly job on bluestone takes time. I place it in the joints with a grout bag.. Brush with a small paintbrush. Wet it and forget it. No clean up.


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

I agree with CJkarl it's bluestone not concrete pavers , spend a little extra time and the result will be a job with out a call back .


----------



## EC Craftsman (May 20, 2013)

I can't even imagine running a compactor over bluestone. I never heard of poly "bleeding" into joints. I never sweep straight sand into the joints either. It's either stone dust or poly. I actually kicked stone dust to the curb and now use only polymeric sand. Used to be an option for the customer but is now just included. I install a lot of bluestone and never had any issues with it.

It's like anything else...just relax and do a careful, neat, clean job putting it in. 

Alliance gator is my go to brand. Noticed you had to be especially neat and clean putting gator dust in, seemed to make more of a mess. Gator sand is rather forgiving. That's what I use for all bluestone flatwork with small joints


----------

